# co sleeping cots/bedside cribs.



## xemmax

hi ladies,

do any of you use a co sleeping cot/bassinet? which one have you got, and would you recommend it?

so far i think the arm's reach original co sleeper sounds great, but i'm not crazy about the way it looks :nope: it does seem the most practical, and i've yet to see it in real life, so may like it more if i do!

i've also looked at the babybay bedside cot, but it just seems RIDICULOUSLY expensive for what it is and doesn't offer anywhere near the versatility that the arm's reach does.

anyone used either?

any advice or recommendations would be great. :flower:


----------



## Jetters

I liked the look of the arms reach but SO expensive!
I went for an Amby hammock instead... it'll be next to my side of the bed.. and a snuggle nest, so the plan is to put him down to sleep in his hammock then bring him into our bed for middle of the night feeds. We'll see how it works out!


----------



## Mary Jo

I liked the Arm's Reach but was put off by the cost, given the shortness of its life as a cot. Also it had some bad reviews about how portable as a travel cot it is, and how difficult it is to assemble/disassemble.

Ended up with a Cosatto Close To Me bedside cot, which is similarly priced (though it was on offer when I got it, £159) but will hopefully last a lot longer as a cot.


----------



## Jetters

Oh- the mothercare branded bedside cot is half price I think at the mo!

I decided not to get a bedside cot as i've no room to wheel it out to put the side up (which i'd need to do for naptime etc).


----------



## Mary Jo

Yeah, I saw the Mothercare one in store before I bought mine, decided to go with the Cosatto because the mechanism on the Mothercare one seemed very flimsy. That was probably because it was a display model and a bit battered, but it put me off!


----------



## xemmax

thanks ladies! jetters, i LOVE the ambi hammock. something i'll definitely be reading more into as i really would like something for the living room (where LO will be most of the day and it just looks soooo comfortable).

mary jo, the cosatto looks good, and would definitely last a lot longer. i read about the cosatto olivia (just looks slightly different) but it looks like it's been discontinued, so i'll have a look into this one. thanks!


----------



## Celesse

I have this bed: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S09887636
And this cot: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80108662

The cot is in the cot-bed position and is the same height as the bed. We have the cot pushed up against the bed giving us an adult sleeping area and a baby sleeping area.


----------



## kelly342000

i have the mamas and papa close and cosy bedside cot. i think it is good! it's huge so hoping will last a long time.


----------



## Hanna

i have the same set up as Celesse.
it is great!


----------



## xemmax

i'd just love to get a normal cot which we could convert to use against our bed but i don't think we could do it safely, and i absolutely adore our bed so buying a new one wouldn't be an option! our bed frame is metal and is quite high, so i am really looking for a purpose built co sleeper which i can safely attach without worry. unfortunately the cot sized co sleepers are just too big to fit in our bedroom, although they are much better value for money.

because the arm's reach is the only one which has kept my attention the whole way through i have decided to bite the bullet and buy it! it's on kiddicare for £200 so i'm going to order it and see what it's like. thanks for the advice ladies :flower:


----------



## redpoppy

I thin k this is the one we have....

https://www.johnlewis.com/230474844/Product.aspx


but I'm not sure. It's basically a full size bedside cot from John Lewis. We have a VERY high bed so this fits on the side perfectly but we have to stuff cushions down the side to be safe. Although she doesn't roll so we're okay.

I like it and I like the fact she'll fit into it for a long while yet!
:flower:


----------



## trumpetbum

I loved my cossatto but they do take up a lot of room. Like Jetters I've gone for the Amby this time and will play it by ear at night.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

We bought our Arm's Reach from ebay :)


----------



## Nic1107

I loved our Snuggle Nest! I originally wanted a bedside cot but there wasn't enough space for one, so I just brought Carmie into my bed in her nest when she was really little. She sleeps in her own cot now, but the nest helped ease the transition as we just popped the nest into her cot until she outgrew it!


----------

